# الثلاجة ماتبرد زين



## مسكت123 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي ثلاجه هيتاشي لها سنتين

المهم قيل فتره صارت ماتبرد مره وديتها لمحل وغير التايمر 

رجعنا الثلاجة بعد اسبوعين صارت الثلاجة تبرد خفيف يعني الثلاجة اسم برودة والفليزر صار هو الثلاجة

وش السوات يا مهندسين


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اشتري وحدة جديدة!!!!


----------



## مسكت123 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مالها حل


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (18 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الغالى قبل شراء ثلاجه أخره أعد فحص الثلاجه عند فني أخر لعلك تجد مخرج وعلى كل حال والثلاجه شغاله لوعندك خلفيه أمسك خط الطرد 
(لوحار معناه الثلاجه بحاله ممتازة) 
خاصه أن التايمر جديد 
لكن دعه يشيك على 1المروحه يحتمل بتعلق احيانا 2 يفحص ساعه السخان 3يفحص السخان 4ايضا الثيرمثتاتا واحتمال أخر ضعيف الريلي أو الأفرلود أحدهم ضعف ويسبب فصل الثلاجه لذاك للأحطيات خليه يشيك عليهم والله أعلم الخلل في واحد من الي ذكرته لك اعلى
لو الخلل فيهم حت حل المشكله خاصه لو كهرباء المنزل موزونه 220 فولت أعد فعل ما أخبرتك به بعدين ورينا النتيجه أسأل الله لك التوفيق​


----------



## مسكت123 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي الثلاجة الكمبرسر يشتغل ويطفاء طبيعي
المرحة الي في الفليزر شغاله
بس لو تعطين خلفي عن مكان الطرد عشان اشيك عليه


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> عندي الثلاجة الكمبرسر يشتغل ويطفاء طبيعي
> المرحة الي في الفليزر شغاله
> بس لو تعطين خلفي عن مكان الطرد عشان اشيك عليه


أذهب الى الكمبرسر ستجد في الكمبرسر انبوب يخرج من الكمبرسر ويتصل بالشبك أعلى 
وعبره ينطلق لغاز الى أعلى في الشبك (ديه يسمى بخط الطرد) أمسكو ولازم يكون الكمبرسرشغال ولو الأنبوب حاربعدمضي حوالي ثلاث دقائق و الحراره وصلت لنصف الشبك معناه الكمبرسر (ممتاز جدا) 
أما لو كنت فني عن طريق الكلب أمبير يمكن معرفه ذالك الخطوه المطلوبه شيك على خط الطرد واتحسس الحراره هل وصلت الشبك يكون ممتاز وأخبرني وبعون الله أصل معاك لعلاج الثلاجه 
ويمكن لك كذالك فك المسامير من حول مروحه الفريزر وشيل الغطى لكن يجب فك أسلاك المروحه 
(وحفظ مكان الأسلاك كي ترجع التوصيله مره اخرى لو لم تجد كلبس ) 
وبعد فك الغطى لكن أعمل العمليه دي بعد مرور فتره طويله والثلاجه شغاله يعني بعد5ساعات كحداعلى 
وشوف هل (تجد تراكم الثلج حول المروحه وكذلك زعانف الفريزر) 
أخبرني بذالك لو وجت تراكم الثلج. وبعدذالك نكمل التشخيص على حسب أفاتك حكمل باقي خطوات الفحص خاصه السخان وساعه الديفرست​


----------



## مسكت123 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يزاك كل خير اخوي ابن عوف عبداللطيف حغلبك معاي

انا فتحت الفيزر وابعدت الاغراض وجدت خلف الغطاء البلاستيكي ثلج خارج من الفتحات

هل هذا يدل على الساخان مايشتغل لان جوانب الثلاجة بارد


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> الله يزاك كل خير اخوي ابن عوف عبداللطيف حغلبك معاي
> 
> انا فتحت الفيزر وابعدت الاغراض وجدت خلف الغطاء البلاستيكي ثلج خارج من الفتحات
> 
> هل هذا يدل على الساخان مايشتغل لان جوانب الثلاجة بارد


في البدايه نحمدالله أنو الكمبرسر (ممتاز) وبعون الله سنصل لحل الخطوه المطلوبه منك اذهب الى السخان لمعرفه هل العطل فيه أو من ساعه الديفرست حاليا أذهب الى السخان 
وبراحه ستجد في السخان سلكين من كل طرف سلك طبعن السلك الأول (l) لاين الخط الحار الي يغذي السخان كهربه حيه والطرف اثاني  نيوترن الخط الراجع 
المطلوب منك 
1جيب توصيله خارجيه (مصدركهرباء خارجي) 
2أنزع السلكين من طرف السخان وطبعا أحفظ مكان التوصيله عشان تعرف ترجعهم 
3اعمل توصيله لسخان مباشره من (مصدر اكهرباء الخارجي) 
4أنتظر حوالي دقيقه أودقيقتان لو أحمرالسخان أو أرتفعت حرارته (معناه السخان شغال) وطبعن لو أحمر السخان (لاتلمس السخان بيدك) المس لو لم يحمرالسخان لمسه خفيفه لأختبار صلاحيته
أمالو لم يحمر أو يسخن وانا بتوقع حدوث ذالك والله أعلم أحتمال كبير 
طوالي أستبدل السخان القديم بجديد وحترجع الثلاجه تعمل كما كانت بشكل ممتاز 
ملاحظه يمكن عمل نفس طريقه الفحص عبر جهاز الأفوميتر يمكن فحص السخان بعد ضبط الجهاز في( الأم) وفحص أطراف السخان لو معاك الجهاز أما الطريقه السابقه لو مش معاك الجهاز 
أعمل ماسبق ذكره وبعدين وريني النتيجه


----------



## مسكت123 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

المعذرة اخوي وين احصل اطراف اسخان عن الكمبرسور او داخل الثلاجة


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> المعذرة اخوي وين احصل اطراف اسخان عن الكمبرسور او داخل الثلاجة


العفو أخي نريدالأجروالدعاء فقط​ستجدالسخان داخل الفريزر أسفل المروحه وبعدفك مساميرالغطى كي تكشف ملف التبريد الفضي الي بيتكون عليه الثلج وهنالك نوعان من السخان ستجدواحدفقط منهم
1 نوع الأول عباره عن أنبوب أسود تجده مركب مع زعانف الفريزر كي يذيب الثلج وصورت السخان موجود داخل الرابط أسفل 
2النوع الثاني عباره سخان مستطيل مصنوع من الزجاج (وتجده أسفل الزعانف) يعني 
بترفع ملف التبريد داخل الفريزر(الي بيتكون الثلج حوله) طبعن لازم الثلج يكون سايح وبعدين برفق أسحبه قليلا فوق وستجد السخان أسفل ملف التجميد 
وطبعن في كل النوعين من السخان ستجد من أطرافهم سلكين واحد عن يمين السخان والثاني عن يساره طبعن السلكين حتوصلهم في مصدر كهرباء (كي يشتغل السخان مباشر) 
على كل حال سوي الفحص ولو ماعرفت أستعن بفني بعتبار المشكله في السخان(فقط) 
لكن حاول جرب بنفسك ورجعلي لو أشكل عليك 
اليك أخي رابط يوتيوب فيه صوره سخان من الأنوع الأول وطريقه فحصه عبرجهاز الكلب أمبير 
لكن أنته حتعمل نفس الخطوات لكن بدل الجهاز الى حتشوفه حتوصل السلكين تبع السخان في مصدركهرباء مباشر 
واليك ارابط ‫فحص سخان الثلاجه.wmv‬‎ - YouTube​


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (22 أكتوبر 2011)

أحب أن أشكر الأخ اللطيف ابن عوف عبد اللطيف

وفقكما الله

أسال الله أن يعود جهاز التبريد للعمل من جديد


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الناصح أبو عبيدة قال:


> أحب أن أشكر الأخ اللطيف ابن عوف عبد اللطيف
> 
> وفقكما الله
> 
> أسال الله أن يعود جهاز التبريد للعمل من جديد


شكرا لك من القلب أخي على جميل مشاعرك الحلوة وبعون الله ستعود الثلاجه لسابق عهدها 
أنشاء الله​


----------



## مسكت123 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح الخير جميعا 

انا كشفت على الهيتر وشغال الحمد لله
هل يمكن ان يكون التايمر خربان وانا مصلحة قبل اسبوعين


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صباح الخير جميعا
> 
> انا كشفت على الهيتر وشغال الحمد لله
> هل يمكن ان يكون التايمر خربان وانا مصلحة قبل اسبوعين


أخي الغالي قبل فحص التايمر بعتبار التايمر( جديد) أذهب الى السخان ستجد ساعه السخان 
وهيه عباره قطعه معدنيه الشكل أما تجدها داخل كيس شفاف أو انوع الثاني قطعه معدنيه من دون كيس ومثبته في جسم الفريزرأوبين الزعانف وفي كلا النوعين ستجدها مربوطه على التوالي مع سلك النيوترن الداخل في السخان أخرج القطعه وقم بفحص اللقطعه لكن المره دي لابد تجيب جهاز لقياس الأم لو الجهاز غير متوفر لديك أطلب فني يفحص القطعه وعلى كل حال القطعه قبل فحصها بالجهاز يصلط عليها الفني بروده من غاز فريون 
أو بروده من قطعه ثلج بعد كده يتم الفحص عليها أفعل الخطوه دي ضروري 
كذالك أذهب الى التايمر وأقلب التايمر حتلاقي جهه مكشوفه حتشوف منها (التايمر يلف) أو تسمع منه حركه التروس أريد منك أن تشيك على التايمر فقد يكون بالفعل غير شغال ولن ترى التيايمر يلف أو تسمع منه حركه التروس لخلل فيه يجب مراجعت التوصيله الكهربائيه وزمن التايمر


----------



## مسكت123 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

انا فكيت التايمر من الثلاجة وقربته لاذني لا اسمع صوت لتروس اما " جهه مكشوفه حتشوف منها (التايمر يلف) " ان كنت تقصد الجزء الاسود كما في الصورة فأنه لايدور


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> انا فكيت التايمر من الثلاجة وقربته لاذني لا اسمع صوت لتروس اما " جهه مكشوفه حتشوف منها (التايمر يلف) " ان كنت تقصد الجزء الاسود كما في الصورة فأنه لايدور


أخي الكريم الصوره لم تفتح معي لكن الصوت (حتسمعه والتايمر شغال ) 
على كل حال في اتايمر ثلاث نقاط في المنتصف متجاوره ونقطه بعيده قليلا 
المطلوب منك وصل التايمر في الثلاجه كما كان لكن النقطه الي في المنتصف اللتي من بين النقاط المتجاوره خليها فاضيه 
وكذالك النقطه البعيده نفس الشئ أفصل السلك منها ومن ثم 
1أحضر سلك كهرباء خارجي وقم بتوصيله في مصدر طاقه خارجي 
2أذهب الى التايمر بعد تركيبه في الثلاجه وطبعن انته حت فك منه السلكين كما شرحت لك 
3من مصدرالطاقه وصل توصيله مباشره في التايمر و أحضرر مفك بيان لمعرفه أي من السكين من المصدر الخارجي شايل كهربه حيه (وقم بتوصيله في التايمر في منتصف النقطه التي بين الثلاث نقاط المجاوره لبعض) لماذا ؟ النقطه في المنتصف نقطه دخول التيار الحي أما النقطه اليمنى واليسرى 
واحده لتشغيل الضاغط والأخرى لتشغيل السخان وطبعن الأختباربجريه بتوصيل طاقه حيه في المتصف أو نقطه المشترك 
ومن ثم فرده السلك الخارجي الثاني كذالك حوصله في التايمر في النقطه اللتي أقصى النقاط الثلاثه 
أو البعيده منهم وحن وصل فيهم النيوترن أو فرده السلك الثانيه 
مباشره حتشتغل الثلاجه (وحتسمع حركه صادره من التايمر أو أزييز حين تلمسه) 
خلي الثلاجه شغاله فتره يوم وراقب التبريد حتما حيكون تمام وبعد كده أرجعلي عشان أوريك الخطوه المطلوبه


----------



## مسكت123 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

هذي الصوره

http://www.b7bk-d.com/up/do.php?imgf=13194646271.gif

ماذا تقصد بالنقاط هل هي الاصابه التي تشبك بالثلاجة ؟
الذي فهمته اقوم بتوصيل 2 و 4 بالثلاجة و 1 و3 بسلك خارجي 3 سلك حي ورقم 1 النيوترن 
بدون ما اشغل الثلاجه بالكهرب 

هل كلامي صحيح


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> هذي الصوره
> 
> http://www.b7bk-d.com/up/do.php?imgf=13194646271.gif
> 
> ...


نعم الأسلاك النازله من الثلاجه وداخله في نقاط التايمر في نقاط النحاس البارزه من التايمر 
قم بقلب النايمر وحتشوف التايمر بيلف وقد لاتججد فتحه شفافه لايهم لكن لو الكهربه 
(واصله حتسمع صوت أو هزهزه بصيطه لمن تلمسه) 
كما شرحت لك جيب سلك خارجي وقم بتوصيه في التايمر طبعن في التايمر الى في الصوره 
يوجد(.|.|. /. ) كما حاولت أرسم لك أعتبر مابين القوصين التايمر ثلاث نقاط بجواربعض واحده فيهم بين خطين وكذالك توجد نقطه رابعه بعيده قبلها خط فاصل مائل 
1طبعن حتجيب توصيله خارجيه وحتوصل فيهم سلك كهرباء خارجي 
ومن أحد السكين السلك الحي حتوصله في التايمر في النقطهِ| . | البين الخطين يعني المنتصف 
2 النقطه ابعيده /. حتوصل فيهم فرده السلك الثانيه كده تكتمل دائره التايمر( وبتشتغل التايمر) 
أعمل الفحص ده خارج الثلاجه كي تشوف التايمر شغال 
الخطوه الثاتيه أنته كده عرفت أنو في التايمر 4نقاط أثنان منهم كما شرحت لك بتاخد كهربه 
(لاين ونيوترن ) كي يشتغل التايمر لكن باقي نقتتان 
المطلوب منك 1وصل سلكين الكهربه من مصدرخارجي بنفس الطريقه المشروحه 
2احضرمفك بيان 
3لف المفتاح الأسود ألى أنته أشرت اليه في الصوره بالون الأحمر 
4لمن تلفه حتسمع تقطين تك تك ورى بعض (في التكه الثانيه حيلف معاك المفتاح لفه طويله ) 
طوالي عبرمفك البيان المس النقاط الأثنين الباقيه (واحده منهم بت ولع في مفك البيان) 
ودي الي (حتمشي في الضاغط) يعني النقطه دي تبع الضاغط 
والنقطه الأخيره (تبع السخان) يعني منها حتشيل لسخان 
كده بشكل واضح وسهل بقدر الأمكان مني عرفت نقاط التايمر الأربعه فيهم كلبستان بتاخد كهربه كي يشتغل التايمر وكلبستان واحده بتشغل الضاغط والثانيه بت شغل الهيتر 
أرجو ان يكون الشرح واضح 
بعد كده 
حتمشي وتشوف الثلاجه الأسلاك المربوطه في التاير قبل فك التايمر وأعمل ميلي عشان تركب التايمر في الثلاجه وأعمل مايلي 
1 شغل فيشه الثلاجه 
2أحضر مفك بيان حتلاقي أحد الأسلاك الأربعه النازله من اعلى الثلاجه فيها كهربه حيه 
حتوصلها في التايمر في نفس النقطه الي دخلت فيها الكهربه الحيه لمن كان التايمر كان خارج الثلاجه وبعد كده 
حيكون باقي ثلاث أسلاك وثلاث نقاط فاضيه طوالي السلك الأزرق وصله في طرف التايمر الذي يبعد عن الثلاثه نقاط المتقاربه مع بعض 
حيبقى كلبستان عرفت مسبقا مين فيهم تبع الضاغط ومين فيهم تبع السخان 
حت تابع خريطه الثلاجه المرسومه في الثلاجه في الغالب البني سخان والأسود ضاغط 
لكن لف التايمر من المفتاح الأسود الى أشرت اليه في الصوره بالسهم و في الفه الطويله خد أحد السلكين المتبقيه ا النازله من اعالى الثلاجه والمس أحد الكلبستان 
(طوالي الكلبسه الي حت شغل الضاغط خليها فيهاثابته) 
وحيكون باقي سلك واحد وكلبسه واحده (ودي تبع الهيتر) أعمل مايلي 
وريني عملت ايه 
( على فكره ملخص الكلام ده عندك سلك فاصل المكمل لتايمر ) 
لكن اعمل الخطوات السابقه عشان تستفيد أنشاء الله


----------



## مسكت123 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية اخوي على شرحك الواضح وصبرك علي الله ينور بصيرتك ويرفع دجتك في أعلى عليين

انا قمت بوصل التايمر بكهرباء خارجية كما وضحت لكن التايمر لم يدور ولم يصدر صوت

هل هذا دليل ان التايمر خربان ؟

لم اقم بوصلة بالثلاجة حتى الان


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية اخوي على شرحك الواضح وصبرك علي الله ينور بصيرتك ويرفع دجتك في أعلى عليين
> 
> انا قمت بوصل التايمر بكهرباء خارجية كما وضحت لكن التايمر لم يدور ولم يصدر صوت
> 
> ...


أمين يارب و جزاك الله خير أخي المهم نحاول نشر العلم والله يثبت الأجر أنشاء الله 
طيب يحتمل التايمر تالف لكن اعمل الفحص التالي له 
1أحضر سلك كهربه +لمبه 220 فولت 
2 وصل السلك مع اللمبه بشكل طبيعي 
3اذهب الى الثلاجه عند التايمر وحاول شغل اللمبه (من التايمر) 
طبعن في السلك طرفين مربوطين مع اللمبه وباقي طرفين أسفل 
أعطي فرده من سلك اللمبه نيوترن من نيوترن التايمر 
وأعطي اللمبه كهربه حيه في السلك الثاني من النطه التايمر الي فيها كهربه 
لو أشتغلت اللمبه ارفع فرده السلك تبع اللمبه وضعه السلك مره في نقطه السخان ومره في نقطه الضاغط وطبعن يجب لفف مفتاح التايمر الاسود كي يحول التيار من داخل التايمر لضاغط وكذالك السخان وشوف أخي هل (اللمبه أشتغلت ) لوأشتغت التايمر شغال لكن يحتمل داخل ظفير اسلاك النوفرست بها فصل ويجب مراجعه التوصيله الداخليه في الثلاجه بعتبار التايمرشغال لكن مع فني محترف يفحص الأسلاك ويعرف وين الفصل 

لكن لو اللمبه ما أشتغلت الخلل من (التايمر)لاشك لكن أنا أستبعد ذالك لكن برضو أعمل الفحص كي يطمئن قلبك ونحدد الخلل هل من التايمر أو من فصل من داخل اسلاك الثلاجه الداخليه ونشاء الله أكمل معاك باقي الخطوات


----------



## مسكت123 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اول شي ليش لمبه 220v والثلاجة 110v 
ثاني شي انا لما وصلت التايمر بالكهرباء في الختبار السابق وظعت مفك بيان على 
الرقم 4 وكان هناك اشاره ورقم 2 بدون اشارة " يعني رقم 4 الظاغط و رقم 2 المسخن "
حركت مفتاح التايمر الاسود ظهرة اشاره في رقم 2 ورقم 4 كا فيها اشارة ضعيفة

لكن انا الذي قمت بتحريك مفتاح التايمر الاسود ؟.


----------



## مسكت123 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اول شي ليش لمبه 220v والثلاجة 110v 
ثاني شي انا لما وصلت التايمر بالكهرباء في الختبار السابق وظعت مفك بيان على 
الرقم 4 وكان هناك اشاره ورقم 2 بدون اشارة " يعني رقم 4 الظاغط و رقم 2 المسخن "
حركت مفتاح التايمر الاسود ظهرة اشاره في رقم 2 ورقم 4 كا فيها اشارة ضعيفة

لكن انا الذي قمت بتحريك مفتاح التايمر الاسود ؟.


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> اول شي ليش لمبه 220v والثلاجة 110v
> ثاني شي انا لما وصلت التايمر بالكهرباء في الختبار السابق وظعت مفك بيان على
> الرقم 4 وكان هناك اشاره ورقم 2 بدون اشارة " يعني رقم 4 الظاغط و رقم 2 المسخن "
> حركت مفتاح التايمر الاسود ظهرة اشاره في رقم 2 ورقم 4 كا فيها اشارة ضعيفة
> ...


لو الثلاجه 110(لايلزم 220) أخي الفاظل ركب التايمر في الثلاجه لكن وصل(لتايمر تيار من مصدر مباشر خارجي عبرسلك خارجي) 
وشف الثلاجه حتشتغل كيف المفترض تشتغل زين ممايوأكد كلامي في فصل في الثلاجه 
في النيوترن 
الدليل عشان تكون معاي في الصوره اكثر لمن وضعت مفك البيان (اعطاك كهربه ) بينما التايمر 
(غير شغال) طوالي أعرف انو الفصل في نيوترن الثلاجه (المكمل دائره التايمر يعني لو وصلت نيوترن في التايمر (حيشتغل التايمر) 
بختصار التايمر عندك ما شغال لفصل في النيوترن 
عايز تعرف ؟ غذي التايمر كهربه من مصدرخارجي والغي (اللاين والنيوترن تبع الثلاجه ) بعتبار فيهم سلك فاصل وتحديدا النيوترن 
وقم كماشرحت لك بتوصيل كهربه من خارج الثلاجه 
(وطبعن بعد ماتشوف النتيجه والثلاجه شغاله تمام ) كده بتكون عرفت انو سلك النيوترن من داخل الثلاجه فاصل ويجب عليك أن تعالج الفصل عن طريق مراجه السلك تبع النيوترن (وتغذيته مع نيوترن شغال) ممكن تشيل نيوترن من لمبه الثلاجه مثلا وتغذي منه (سلك نيوترن النازل لتايمر) وبعد كده الغي النيوترن تبع المصدر الخارجي وبتشتغل الثلاجه بشكل ممتاز لكن (هل أستوعبت الشرح ) 
على كل حال خدها مني لوالتايمر ما أشتغل بعد وضع مفك البيان (معنا فاصل في اللاين ) 
لو التايمر أداك كهربه بعدوضع مفك اليان لكن ماأشتغل (معناه ما اشتغل لانو سلك النارواصل بينما التيوترن فاصل ) 
والنظريه الأخيره دي تصلح لكل جهاز كهربائي واعايز تعرف مين السلك الفاصل هل( l n) عبرالطريقه الي شرحتهالك


----------



## مسكت123 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

امعذرة اخوي 

التايمر عندما اوصله بالكهرباء موا لازم يدور ويصدر صوت ؟؟؟

الي معاي لا دار ولا سمعت له صوت


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> امعذرة اخوي
> 
> التايمر عندما اوصله بالكهرباء موا لازم يدور ويصدر صوت ؟؟؟
> 
> الي معاي لا دار ولا سمعت له صوت


في هذه الحاله من الأفضل الأستعانه بزميل في الغالب مستحيل 2تايمر يكونو فيهم عطل 
قديكون والله أعلم أما تقصير مني في توصيل الشرح أوخطاء لذالك لندع الزملاء يشاركو معانا 
وانشاء الله أكيد حد بيكون عندو حل 
لكن أرجو منك تعيد التشيك الي شرحتو لك( وخاصه وخاصه) لو وجت زميل يكشف عن التايمر وبعد الفحص وجده (شغال) تحاول تراجع توصيله الثلاجه الداخليه وخاصه 
(سلك النيوترن الي يغذي التايمر) 
لكن لو فرضنا أنو التايمر (غير شغال بعد الكشف عليه يلزمك تغيره) 
بعدين وريني عملت ايه اسأل الله لك كل التوفيق


----------



## مسكت123 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يرفع درجتك ويشرح صدرك وييسر امرك ويعلي ذكرك ويفرج همك 

اللهم آمين , اللهم آمين , اللهم آمين


----------



## مسكت123 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,, صباح الخير

اليوم الصباح ذهبت الى فني وشاف التايمر وقالي سليم "" استغربة "" وقلت الحمد لله

رجعت للبيت شيكت على الفيش الي كنت اخذ من الكهربا طلع 
خربان ما ادري كيف النيوترن فيه كهربا خفيفة الله يستر

المهم رحت لفيش ثاني ووصلت التايمر وشتغل الحمد لله

رحت اشيك على الثلاجة , وصلتها بالكهربا والتايمر ما وصلته ولعت لمبت الثلاجة بس
وشيكت على اسلاك التغذي بتاع التايمر حصلت الكهرباء جاية من مدخل رقم 3 النيوترن و رقم 4 n
والمفروض رقم 1 النيوترن ورقم 3 n

ماذ أفعل أغير أسلاك التغذية
هذي صوره 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا شكرا على دعواتك أسأل الله القبول ولك مثله أنشاء الله 
طيب كده أنته أعتبرك نجحت وياليت تكمل النجاح لحد ما تجني الثمره (ولو نجحت بوريك سر حيفرحك جدا) 
من واقع عملي في المجال 
الان أنته حدتت العطل أنو فصل في سلك تغذيه التايمر (النيوترن) 
وبشكل عام أي جهاز كهربائي وجته غير شغال وعبر لمبه البيان كشفت عن الكهربه (ليقت في كلا السلكين لايوجد كهربه معناه الفصل في سلك اللاين ) 
وأي جهاز كهربائي 
(لقيت جايب كهربه من طرف اللاين والنيوترن مع بعض معناه سلك الراجع فاصل أو سلك النيوترن) 
مثل ما حدث لتايمر الثلاجه تبعك . 
عايزك 
تشوف لو الثلاجه مرسوم فيها خريطه توصيل تراجع النيون 
لو ماوجت خريطه شيل من نيوترن اللمبه وغذي منه (سلك النيوترن الماشي الى التايمر) 
وطبعن كماذكرت بي ولع مفك البيان نورضعيف يدلل على فصل النيوترن وأول ما توصل النيوترن الفاصل 
مفك البيان بي وللع في (طرف اللاين فقط)
(ومش حي ولع في الطرفين ) وبيولع في طرف اللاين فقط المطلوب منك تشيل من نيوترن اللمبه عن طريق عمل جمبر أوكبري وتوصله لسلك نيوترن الواصل التايمر وبتشتغل الثلاجه بشكل ممتاز 
أعمل ده وريني النتيجه


----------



## مسكت123 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

انا وضعت مفك البيان على اسلاك التغذي الاربع فأضاء رقم 4 والباقي لم تضيئ

احظرت جهاز قياس الفولت وضعته على رقم 4 سلك والسلك الثاني تنقلت به بين المخارج الثلاثة 

في المخرج رقم 3 عطاني قراءة 110 فولت ام الباقي 1 و 2 عطاني 0

أليس هناك خربطه في الاسلاك ؟

وش رايك اخذ خط رقم 4 واضعه مكان الرقم 1 والعكس رقم 1 في رقم 4


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مسكت123 قال:


> انا وضعت مفك البيان على اسلاك التغذي الاربع فأضاء رقم 4 والباقي لم تضيئ
> 
> احظرت جهاز قياس الفولت وضعته على رقم 4 سلك والسلك الثاني تنقلت به بين المخارج الثلاثة
> 
> ...


 قبل أن اجاوب عليك أعرف انو أي عمليه صيانه مبنيه على اسس وضوابط تمشي عليها وماينفع بذات قي شغل الكهربه التخمين أو التجريب اما ان امشي صح أو أقف لحد ماأعرف الصح في الكهربه خاصه ونرجع لموضوعنا في التايمر
أخي الغالي طالما وضعت (جهازقياس الفولت في رقم4 مع رقم3واعطاك 110) 
طوالي اعرف عدده أمور 
1 في التايمر رقم 4 مكان دخول الكهربه الحيه (اللاين) 
2رقم 3 مكان النيوترن يعني حدننا مكان النيوترن مع اللاين في التايمر 
باقي 1+2 طبعن واحدفيهم حييمشي السخان والثاني حيمشي الضاغط 
عايزك تعمل مايلي خطوه مهمه 
تلف المفتاح الأسود تبع التايمر (بعد مادخل فيه كهربه لاين في 4ونيوترن في3 ) 
لمن تلف المفتاح في زمن طويل قبل سماع صوت التكه وفي زمن قصير بين صوت تكتين ورى بعض 
خلي بالك لمن تلف التايمر في اثناء اللفه الطويله (وقبل سماع صوت التكه الثانيه) 
ضع مفك البيان في 1مره وضعه في 2مره أخرى 
طوالي الرقم الي يولع فيه مفك البيان أعرف انو تبع الضاغط 
يعني نفترض وللع في رقم 2 معناه رقم اثنين نوديه في الضاغط و رقم 1نوديه السخان 
أرجوأن تكون الخطوه دي فهمتها جيد 
على كل حال ركب التايمر بشكل عادي في الثلاجه لو اشتغلت الحمدالله لو ما أشتغلت 
لف مفتاح التايمر وشوف هل اشتغلت الثلاجه لو اشتغلت تمام 
لوبعدلف التايمر ما اشتغل الضاغط طوالي سلك رقم 3 اعملو تغذيه نيوترن 
وأكيد حتشتغل الثلاجه شوف وارجع


----------



## Tanuf3737 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي لا توجع راسك غير التايمر والسخان مش غالين 
بس حبت أسئلك عن المروحه في داخل الثلاجه كيف تعمل وكيف سرعتما


----------



## مسكت123 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الحين التايمر عندما وصلته بكهربا خارجيه من رقم 1 ورقم 3 اشتغل التايمر " تمام "

الحين انا قمت وصلت كهرب خرجيه في التايمر مثل الثلاجة في رقم 3 ورقم 4 صار عندي شورت " التماس "

وش السالفة 

هل من الممكن الكهربا جاية من الكمبرسر بما انك قلت سابقا ان السلك الاسود غالبا ضاغط


----------



## مسكت123 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Tanuf3737

مشكور على اهتمامك اخوي لكن شيكت عليهم والحمدلله كويسين


----------



## مسكت123 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

هل هذا فيوز ؟ ان كانه فيوز اين اجده ؟


----------



## مسكت123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اليوم رحت لمحلات ادور على القطعة هذي لفيت كم محل ماحصلتها

المهم رجعت للبيت ووصلت الاسلاك بدون فيز الحرارة 

وبشركم الحمد لله التايمر بدأ يشتغل والامور تمام

الله يجزاك كل خير يا ابن عوف عبداللطيف والله ييسر امرك ويفرج همك
والله يرزقك رزقا حلال طيبا مباركا فيه "ولكل من شارك "

عند بعض الإشكالات مافيش مشكله لو اسئلهالك
؟


----------



## محمد اسماعيل خميس (22 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا عندى ثلاجه كريازى 14 قدم مش بتبرد خالص فى الكابينه اما الفريزر شغاله ميه ميه قبل كده عملتله حركه كده ودلقت ميه سخنه فى الفتحه التهويه اللى فى الفريزر واشتغلت حوالى 12 ساعه فقط بعدين رجعت زى الاول والفتحات اللى فى الكابينه بطلت تجيب هوه ساقع معا انى نظفت المواسير الثلاجه وشحن الثلاجه بالغاز رجاء الرد عليا فى هذه المشكله


----------

